# Spektrum bind problem



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, I have a Spektrum DX6i and a couple of receivers. The AR6100 in my FWRR loco was the first installation, and I managed to 'bind' it (a couple of years ago) and it was worked since then, although it takes forever to 'connect' when I turn the tx and loco on.

I recently got out my AR6200 and a couple of Spektrum "compatible" receivers and none will bind with the tx. All just sit there and blink forever (well, the longest I've waited so far was 60 sec +)

I have a wireless router in the same room, so I took the gear out onto the patio and into the garage, but still no dice. 
I'm going to recharge the FWRR and test the 'connect' (it wouldn't connect while I typed this.) 


I think my tx is dud. Anyone have any other ideas? Does Spektrum have a repair operation - there's no mention on their website?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Batteries in the Tx OK?

Keep the Tx at least 3 feet away from the Rx?


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

For the folks using the spectrum series you might want to check out this recall.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10342.html

I'm not familiar with the product but I know some of you use this system, I'd hate to see some one loose a nice loco.

Steve


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, since I rarely “Fly” my locos, I’m not real concerned about losing the signal once in awhile. The G-Scale Graphics RailBoss system would simply keep the loco running at the last know speed until the signal was restored. Not a real show stopper.
Besides, this particular receiver is pretty expensive, it not usually the receiver of choice for those of us using Spektrum transmitters for either live steam or battery power. The AR6110 or AR6100 is usually the best buy for us. AR500 comes with the transmitter, and works fine as well.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Batteries in the Tx OK? 

Keep the Tx at least 3 feet away from the Rx? 
Del, 
Thanks for the thoughts. Yes, I swapped to a new set of batteries and the tx says 5v+ most of the time anyway. 

I tried moving a long way away when binding, but the how-to videos (lots on youtube) all show the tx adjacent to the rx! 

I charged my old FWRR loco all night and it would 'connect' this am. Gotta be a bad tx. 

It occurred to me that the DX5e would work for me. I don't need to run two different rx's at the same time - I can bind them all to a DX5 as the same 'model' and just turn one on at a time. Maybe I'll get one of the DX5e as backup.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a DX6i when I fly my parkzone airplanes (T-28 and that Habu) and never lost signal before and it binds right up in a second (I wouldn't fly it otherwise, the Habu can get over 100mph very easily). 

Spektrum does not have a habit of crashing planes, its a very stable system! Maybe something is messing up the antenna signal, I know I have to place each of the 2 antennas 90 degrees of each other and not near anything that could cause interference. These receivers might also have a line a sight issue (in the air, you mostly have direct line of sight). 

The most likely issue is it sees it's own microwave reflections (in its metal "cage") and thinks it's "unfriendly noise" and won't connect, so repositioning the antennas might help it greatly, rc cars can have this problem (anything with a lot of metal in it). Also, dont have your transmitter too close to the receiver when you turn on the receiver (says so in the manual, doesn't explain what to close is though) 

You can also do a range check if you are having intermittent control issues after it binds (all rc airplane guys do this!, it insures the control of their aircraft)


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not had much experience with Spektrum receivers (rx's) other than the AR500. 
Some of them, 4 or 5, went to "sleep" for no apparent reason. They simply stopped working, only to come back to life a little later. 
There has been one RX failure and the Australian importers speedily replaced that under warranty. 
Zero trouble with the DX5e TX's.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the thoughts. 

It still wouldn't connect to my FWRR, so I went back to my local r/c hobby shop to (a) buy a DX5e for backup and (b) do a show-and-tell on live steam r/c to the guys in the shop. I took the old DX6i and they couldn't persuade it to bind with their (brand new) receiver. So it is going back to horizon hobby for repair.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I did have one problem with a mode # 1 DX5e TX. 
The very first one I bought would not give full servo travel on any channel. It wasn't the 70% - 100% switch. So I sent it back and the OZ agents fixed it. 
A couple of days later I received an apology phone call informing me they had neglected to check them when they came in. They provided me with a Word doc that details the procedure to recalibrate the sticks. 
I still have that if anyone wants a copy.


----------

